# Big H.O. Races in the Midwest



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

What are some big H.O. Slot Car Races in the Midwest this winter? Mainly in the Illinois, Indiana, Missouri, and Western Kentucky states.

I know that there is a G-Jet race in March, but whats some this fall/winter?

Thanks
Blake


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

What do you mean by Big? What class you run? Looking for a BIG Payout?


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

On Oct 18th Swmsra Will Hold A Race At A&mraceway In Fremont In 765-541-2266 For More Imfor


Some Of The Best H.o. Racer Will Be There


----------

